# Nano Glass co2 Diffuser Question About Bubbles And Disk



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Ok guys i need some help here I have 2 nano diff, Iam running my co2 at 23psi i have redsea paintball system. Shouldnt the bubbles be coming out of the hole disk not just the center? Heres a pic


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

It should come out of the majority of the disk. It looks like your diffiuser needs a bleach soaking (20 mins) and water bath cleaning. After that you should see it utilize the disk surface more. 

Also, a high bubble rate would induce it to use more of the disk. But then you might get larger bubbles from the smaller bubbles colliding. See if the cleaning will help, and then increase the bubble rate.

-John N.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

thaxs for the fast post john, Even when i bleach them for 20min i get the same effect. And your right if I bump the bubbles up to 4 bubbles a sec it will use almost all of the disk but I get big bubbles. I was thinking about Rhinox 1000 co2 diffuse will this work better then the nanos one's?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That's too bad, I have multiple glass diffusers and they seem to "mist" and bubble out on over 75% of the surface (mostly centered) directly after a bleach cleaning. I'm guessing the finer pores are clogged which is why you are getting larger looking bubbles. Bleach solutions always work for me, so maybe it's just a matter of repeating the cleaning process overnight, or you may simply have a forever clogged disk. 


_Nano Glass Diffuser - Fine Misting from center region after cleaning

_Given that the Rhinox has a larger disk surface, it might work better. However, if it has the same dirty/clogged issue as your current nano glass diffuser, then it will be of no good. With that said, having two glass diffusers, and swapping them out during cleanings is a good thing. That way you can soak them overnight if necessary. So I would either get a Rhinox, or another nano diffuser. Ultimately, in my opinion all the glass diffusers are the same. Only thing different is the look, and disk surface sizes.

-John N.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's another of my glass diffusers with a larger quarter sized disk area (twice the size of the nano diffuser). Notice the greater amount of finer mist and still centered in the middle of the disk. Greater the surface area = greater the mist/bubbles in general. I think the bubble rate on this picture is at a higher count then the nano. But the point is more misting with the greater disk surface.



-John N.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

WOW i wish mine looked like that . Thaxs for the info john I will let my other nano soak in beach when iam at work, ILL let you know how it turns out.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i just got my nano diffuser and wanted to know do you guys let the diffuser fill with water?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Not purposely, my diffusers usually fill with water by themselves when the solenoid goes off. Sometimes it fills completely, in others it's only half way. For me this doesn't matter since if I'm counting bubbles I use the bubble counter on my regulator, or I simply observe the amount of bubbles coming out of the diffuser.

-John N.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Where did you get that mini diffusor in your picture John that is bubbling so nicely?
The reason I am asking is I was wondering if you are pre treating them before use, or doing anything different than he is if you are using the same diffusor. I pre soak mine in bleach now before even putting them ion the aquarium. It seems to clear the pores. You might want to try it


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

ok guys I soaked the diffuser for 12hours ill post some pic In a few.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Robert, the diffuser is either your Mighty Mini Diffuser that I from you (Aqua Botanic Aquarium Plants Sales and Forums) a while back, or aquaticmagic's (www.aqmagic.com). I have multiple diffuser from both retailers so that I can switch a clean one out with a dirty one. Because of this flexibility, I can soak each dirty diffuser for 24 hours, and then pop a clean one in with the next tank cleaning.

Heineken, hope it works out better for you with the longer cleaning. Looking forward to seeing your more functional diffuser.

-John N.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Hey john didnt work * This is another mini diffuser I had. Iam now soaking the other diff thats on the 1page. ILL let you know how the other one go's Iam goin to soak for 24hour this time.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

O and the psi is at 24 and around 2 bubbles a sec in the counter.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

O one more question on my regulator there is green on the 10-25 PSI and from 25 and up there is red What would happen if i would put the psi to 30could it blow??


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I imagine if you are in the Red section of the regulator, or using a working Pressure of 30+ psi you run the risk of damaging that gauge, and regulator. It looks like the non-red marked areas are that's the safe recommended levels, or just the ideal suggested levels for the Red Sea regulator. I bet you could go between 30-40 psi on the left guage without problems.

Secondly, I'm not sure why it's not working out very well for you. You do have some smaller type bubbles from what I can tell. So if the bleach bath doesn't work out and a hot water rinse, then I suggest you stick the diffuser directly under your intake or powerhead so that it catches some of larger bubbles, and disperses them some more.

-John N.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Thaxs for your help guys what I tryed was taking my air compressor puttin 40psi and firing it into the diffuser, works a lot better now.


----------



## dannyfish (Sep 7, 2006)

Robert Hudson said:


> Where did you get that mini diffusor in your picture John that is bubbling so nicely?
> The reason I am asking is I was wondering if you are pre treating them before use, or doing anything different than he is if you are using the same diffusor. I pre soak mine in bleach now before even putting them ion the aquarium. It seems to clear the pores. You might want to try it


As you saying u pre soak the diffuser in bleach, what type of bleach is tat?? is it those washing clothing type?

Do we need to soak the diffuser b4 putting into the tank?..
my new diffuser don seem to be giving out bubbles.....
Any advise


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

dannyfish said:


> As you saying u pre soak the diffuser in bleach, what type of bleach is tat?? is it those washing clothing type?
> 
> Do we need to soak the diffuser b4 putting into the tank?..
> my new diffuser don seem to be giving out bubbles.....
> Any advise


Wow bringing back the dead post  are you running diy co2 or pressurized co2? I used bleach that you wash your cloths in. As for putting right back in the tank after I soaked it not a good idea I would soak it in some clean water for 30mins or so then do the smell test and see if you smell any bleach.


----------



## dannyfish (Sep 7, 2006)

heineken357 said:


> Wow bringing back the dead post  are you running diy co2 or pressurized co2? I used bleach that you wash your cloths in. As for putting right back in the tank after I soaked it not a good idea I would soak it in some clean water for 30mins or so then do the smell test and see if you smell any bleach.


haha i using DIY co2....

can i use hot water to soak the nano diffuser too?

now i using wooden airstone instead...which give out mini bubbles too ...


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

You can use hot water and a small toothbrush but don't just throw it back in the tank or put cold water on it mite crack the diffuser. Wood air stones are good you can also try using a chop stick, just place the chop stick in the co2 line then cut so you would have 1 or 2 cm sticking out.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I purchased the Red Sea CO2 Kit a while ago and still have much to learn about this. The CO2 Diffuser that came with mine makes a little tornado inside of it. Looks like a small power filter to me. Tried it, not impressed with it. Took it off. 

I like the idea of watching the tiny bubbles rise in the water and dissolve. Just sounds neat!

Those two ideas sound good in your two posts; 

any photos?


----------

